# Stonelick State Park



## slowroller (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey folks. I'm looking for information on Stonelick... if anyone has hunted it, opinions, spots you used to hunt, etc. I have a few times and have seen a few deer, nothing spectacular. I'm simply looking to harvest a doe or two for the freezer as I have already filled my buck tag. Any info would be great. I hate to try to scout another park mid season, but I'm relegated to public land and was hoping to get some insight from this community. If you hunt there already, I'm not looking to barge in steal spots. I'm hoping that perhaps someone on here has hunted it in the past and has some intel.

Thanks.


----------

